# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  JETA: Çfarë kuptimi ka?

## NoName

*JETA: Çfarë kuptimi ka?*

PYETJE
Çfarë kërkon Hyji që unë të bëhem? Për çfarë na ka thirrë Zoti? Që të bëhemi shëmbëllesë e Hyjit, që është dhuratë e krijimit (Zan 1,27).

Si t’ia bëjmë që të bëhemi shëmbëllesa të Hyjit? 
Nëse përgjigjjja që kërkojmë është “duhet të veprojmë gjithçka që t’i pëlqej Hyjit”... përgjigje me të mirë s’do të kemi.

PA KUPTIM
(Zan 4): Kaini nuk bëhet shëmbëllesë e Hyjit. Si duhet t’ia bëjmë? Vëlla dhe Abel shfaqen shtatë herë në tekst; numri shtatë në Bibël tregon plotësimin, në historinë e Kainit dhe Abelit bëjmë pjesë edhe ne.
Në historinë e çdo njerit, është një vëllazëri e mohuar (4,9), një lidhje vëllazërore e refuzuar, në familje, në shoëri, ndërmjet të fejuarve, ndërmjet bashkëshortëve, ndërmjet prindërve dhe bijve. Krijimi respektohet kur të njihet vëllazëria, që kohë pas kohe na shfaqet më pak komode, ndoshta sepse vë në dukje një aspekt të jetës sime që nuk i përputhën kërkesave të mia.

PËR TË LUAJTUR JEMI DY
Emri Abel do të thotë frymë, zbrastësi, boshëllek. Abeli nuk flet asnjëherë. Që jeta e tij të ketë kuptim dhe vlerë, duhet që Kaini ta njoh atë si vëlla. Unë mund t’i jap vlerë jetës së Tjetrit, sikur Tjetri i jep jetës sime. E gjitha thirrja e Tjetrit varet prej meje, nga mirënjohjet e mia. Nëse nuk e njoh është Able, pra zbrastësi, boshëllek.

Kjo hapje e jote ndaj jetës, ndaj te afërmit është e rrezikuar nga armiku (4,7), sepse deshiron te bej egocentrik, egoist (të shikosh vetëm vetvetën)... “unë nuk kam nëvojë për ty” dhe tjetri çfarë bën për ty, nuk ka rëndësi?! Pranoje jetën, realitet e reja që kalojnë para derës së shtëpisë tënde, ti mund të vendosësh se kush mund të hyj. Hapi sytë dhe nxjerrë jashtë gjarprinë, mbyllja derën, jo atyre gjërave të mira që duhet të zbulosh në njerëzit që në një farë mënyrë të duan... edhe pse kanë mijëra difekte, edhe pse i paraqesin Hyjit dhurata më të mira se tuat (4,5).
Zoti kthehet te Kaini “Ku është Vëllai yt?” Pyetje e njëjtë që i bën edhe Adamit (Zan 3,9). Njeri i tokës ku je? Pse po ik? Pse tregohesh i paaftë për një miqësi që të është dhuruar. Çfarë distance ke vendosur ndërmjet teje dhe vëllait tënd, mikut tënd, bashkëshortit ose bashkëshortes tënde, fëmijëve tu, të varfërve? Është vështirë të pranosh, sepse duhet të pranosh tjetrin, nëse nuk e pranon të afërmin je i zbrazët, e njëjta gjë do të ndodhë edhe me ty sepse do të përpiqesh të mbushësh zbrastësinë tënde me sukses, me ambicje, me realizme personale. Të gjitha gjërat të mira dhe të rëndësishme, por sipas thirrjes kryesore: të jesh shëmbëllesë e Hyjit. Zbrastësi + zbrastësi = zbrastësi.


…PËRKUNDRAZI TRE…
Mohimi i raportit me Tjetrin me mbyll me Hyjin. Është kështu që ndiehem vetëm, pa dialog me Hyjin, lutem duke mos pasur përgjigje, me shpresë që do t’i kem një të nesërme përgjigjet, por një përgjigje sigurisht se do të kem: pa Tjetrin jam asgjë.
Por Hyji, pra Dashuria e amshueshme, kurrë nuk mbaron së dashurmi, edhe nëse kam mbytur vëllain tim. Hyji mbron Kainin. E mban në jetë, e fton të ngris kokën dhe të vëhet në kërkim të vëllait të humbur.


PASQYRA REFLEKTUESE
Si përfundim: kemi thënë shumë gjëra të mira... por duke pasur raporte me Tjetrin nuk është vetëm gëzim, Tjetrin që përpiqem ta dua, më lëndon. Më shfaqet si një pasqyrë, ku unë mund të shoh të metat e mia. Çfarë do të ndodhë me lëndimet e mia? Paaftësitë? Dështimet? Endërrat e parealizuara? Sa raporte të prishura?



_Pergatiti_: _Qendra Rinore "Ate Lorenc Mazreku"_ _- Peje_

----------

